# Box and and a bag of triggers, mingos and grouper



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

I had Brent, and Bart and Brian (lots of B's) . The plan was to stay in close and try to chum up some black snapper- The conditions weather just perfect - smooth seas - light breeze -dry and comfortable all day. had a load of live pin fish, chum and high hopes 

On the first reef it was nothing big big red snapper (the number and size of the red snapper out there is ridiculous!) could not even get a drift line or bait rig down without getting 6 - to 12 lb snapper. 

slide over to another wreck - and while we still had to fight off the red snapper, there were decent triggers and 1.5 to 3 lb mingos in the mix. We got as many as we cared to clean, and then moved out looking for Jack and scamps - finally found a rock with jacks, and got one nice keeper, a bunch of shorts, and a couple of almacos. 

Water starting to get a nice blue tint - a few flyers - and lots of bonita

With a lot of chum and pin fish left over - we ran back to a near shore reef, hoping to find our blacks. The water was a lot greener and warmer. Lots of red snapper - even bigger red snapper! Brent tried a trigger rig and hit a few more triggerfish. Then we get a nice gag - then a 12 lb black - then another gag! We keep working and wound up with 5 gags and few more triggers.

The final count was 

24 triggers
19 Mingo
5 gags 
2 scamp
2 almaco
1 aj 
3 chicken dolphin.
and whole lot of fish cleaning


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

Right on!!! Good job!!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

MAN!! THATS A NICE BOX OF FISH!!:thumbup:


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

great report. thats a good mess of fish.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Sure doesn't get any better than that....Awesome job MH!!!:thumbup:

Jimmy


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome haul.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

BIG black snappa there!


----------



## brandonthoro (May 8, 2011)

good afternoon sir. i am a marine stationed here in pensacola and i am looking for someboday to show me the ropes about saltwater fishing. ive done a lot of freshwater fishing but im from ohio so since ive been here ive experimented a little off the seawall but i would like to be able to catch some big fish and go out with somebody who is experienced. i am very mature and would be more than happy to share the exspenses of a fishing trip and take care of the clean up afterwards. so if it sounds like something you want to do than you can contact me trough phone or e-mail and if not its completely understandable. thanks and have a good day. 937-360-0720


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Nice box of fish!!!!! Keith you know where they live for sure


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

nice haul


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Did ya leave any for others? DAMN nice haul!


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

devndeb said:


> Did ya leave any for others? DAMN nice haul!


Yes, 
and we left them biting - The only real danger to trigger, mingo and grouper populations are the ranging hords of red snapper.

Just FYI - saw no purple stains, fin rot, of ulcers on htese fish , nor he dozens of the red snaps we through back .. .


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice haul of fish man! I've been trying to catch some trigger all year with no luck. If you don't mind me askin, what kind of rigs were yall using and what bait? I've tried everything and would appreciate the advice!


----------



## jojol513 (Mar 30, 2010)

Great mess of fish you got there.


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

deersniper270 said:


> Nice haul of fish man! I've been trying to catch some trigger all year with no luck. If you don't mind me askin, what kind of rigs were yall using and what bait? I've tried everything and would appreciate the advice!


We were using standard chicken rigs (double hook) baiting with cut squid. Make sure you use small hooks 3x or 4x strong and small pieces of squid. Try to hide most of the hook with the squid. 
Brent


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice mess of fish. Looks like you guys had a blast.


----------

